#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the promises and challenges in industrial IoT?

## Bhavya

IoT offers endless opportunities for industrial applications to monitor and automate. It gives solutions to security, performance and interoperability issues in the industries. But the implementation of IoT in industrial devices unlocking many great potential and challenges. Do you guys know what are the promises and challenges in industrial IoT?

----------

